# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Un millar de trabajadores adicionales con diferentes perfiles en la recarga de Ascó I

## Jonasino

> Miércoles, 04 Noviembre 2015 
>     Última actualización: Miércoles, 04 Noviembre 2015 
> 
> La unidad I de la central nuclear Ascó lleva desconectada de la red eléctrica desde el 31 de octubre para iniciar los trabajos de la 24 recarga de combustible de la central.
> 
> 
> 
> Asco central nuclearDurante la parada, además de la sustitución de 64 de los 157 elementos combustibles que configuran el núcleo del reactor, hay que destacar la realización de trabajos orientados a la operación segura y a largo plazo de la instalación, informa la Asociación Nuclear Ascó-Vandellós (ANAV). Una vez finalicen todos los trabajos previstos, la planta iniciará un nuevo ciclo de operación de 18 meses.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...arga-de-asco-i

----------

